# What kind of tree is this?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what kind of tree has blossoms like this? There are 2 of them, currently about 30-40 feet tall on our property. I looked in my book of native trees and couldn't identify it. Thank you.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Black Locust.. 

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/black_locust.htm

The thorns play heck on mower and tractor tires..


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks. I've officially warned my husband about the thorn/tractor tire thing. They are a wonderful resource for our bees.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a friend that gave me a few jars of some black locust honey from his bees... best honey I think I've ever had..


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

They can be quite invasive, but the scent they throw off is heavenly. They shoot up from the root system and can be hard to get rid of. My goats love them.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Just be careful w/it-especially if you have horses! They can be poisonous.

http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/blacklocust.shtml


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If you can find a straight piece of the right size it will make an incredible hiking stick. Mine is over 35 years old and has traveled a lot. I think I've only worn about an inch off the bottom. Very, very strong wood.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It's also great for fence posts. It doesn't rot that easily, but it can be difficult to drive a staple into!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Its not an invasive if it's a native  Honey locust is also really pretty and I heard livestock love to eat the big seed pods of honey locust


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Just make sure it's dead before you use it as a post


----------

